# Canyon Torque ES 2009 Dämpferalternativen zu Monarch 4.2



## no_fear138 (28. November 2010)

Hallo,
Habe ein Torque ES aus 2009, suche eine alternative zum Monarch 4.2
Denke da an evolver isx 6, dhx air 5.0 oder roco air wc

Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte für mich?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (29. November 2010)

Servus,

habe ebenfalls ein ES MJ2009, in Größe S.
Wegen dem kleinen Rahmen paßt ausschließlich der Evolver (ISX-6 oder 4), da der Piggyback hier an der Kolbenstange sitzt. Alle anderen haben ihn am Luftkammergehäuse.
Zum ISX-6, den ich nun dran habe, Ausführung 222/70 -> 170 mm Federweg, kann ich nur gutes berichten. Mal abgesehen vom geringen Mehrgewicht, wunderbar harmonisches Einfedern, keine zähe Druckstufe, gute Progression zum Ende, ausreichende Zugstufe.
Alles sehr individuell einstellbar.
Der Umstieg lohnt auf jeden Fall, wenn auch nicht ganz billig (selbst mit gebrauchten Dämpfern).

Gruß
Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_fear138 (29. November 2010)

Servus,

 Vielen Dank. Ich fahre eine Rahmengröße L. Würde hier ein andere Dämpfer passen? Kann man z.b. einen DHX Air nicht verkehrt einbauen?
Dann würde der piggypack auch an der anderen Seite sein.

Zum ISX 6 hat Canyon gemeint, dass man mit dem Reifen vorsichtig sein muss.
Durch den Mehrfederweg kann es vorkommen, dass der Reifen beim voll Einfedern am rahmen ansteht.
Welchen Reifen fährst du? ich einen Fat Albert in 2.4

LG


----------



## Flash_Gordon (30. November 2010)

Bei Rahmengröße L kannst jeden der Dämpfer fahren.
Nur die Rahmengröße S hat da ein kleines Platzproblem.
Verkehrtherum geht übrigens nicht, da die Aufnahme am Rahmen nicht für die großen Luftkammergehäuse Platz hat und z.T. das Befüllventil im Weg steht.

Da die Canyon-Variante mit 222/63 eh im freien Markt nicht erhältlich ist und die Variante 222/70 bei den FR-Modellen sowieso verbaut wurde, gibt es da überhaupt kein Problem mit Freigängigkeit. Das betrifft alle Nachrüstdämpfer, nicht nur den ISX-6.
Ich fahre auch den FA 2.4 und habe noch immens Platz zum Sattelrohr.
Letztendes kannst ja den Monarchen mal rausschrauben und dir selber ein Bild machen.
Wenn 10 mm am Hinterrad (man beachte den Drehpunkt) und 7 mm Hub am Dämpfer mehr schon schleifen würden, dann wären ja überhaupt keine Sicherheitsabstände eingehalten worden.

Zusätzlich zu deiner Auswahl wäre auch noch der RS Vivid Air zu nennen (hat auch den Ausgleichsbehälter am Kolben). Der ist aber so neu, wahrscheinlich hat den noch keiner dran. Sonst wäre er für mich auch ne Alternative gewesen.


----------



## Jobi (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi. 
Hab den Roco hier liegen, muss ihn nur noch verbauen.
Bin mal gespannt wie der funzt. Kann aber nur besser werden.
Und die Pros von Canyon fahren die auch, ist sicher was Gutes.


----------



## no_fear138 (7. Dezember 2010)

HAllo,

Ist der Roco ein Air oder coil?
Sende mal Fotos wenn du Ihn eingebaut hast.

Ich möchte auch ein Foto sehen wo ein DHX Air im Torque ES eingebaut ist.
Möchte sehen wie dies mit dem kleinen Rahmen hamoniert.


----------



## Jobi (7. Dezember 2010)

Ist ein air. Werd die bilder reinstellen.


----------



## ahold (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich besitzt ein Torque ES 9 in Grösse M. Möchte auch den Monarch tauschen. Mir schwebt der Vivid Air von RS vor. Hab deswegen den Support von Canyon bemüht und folgende Antwort bekommen:



> Der Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer hat die Einbaumaße 222x64 (Einbau/Hub). Sie können den Dämpfer gegen einen mit den Entsprechenden Maßen austauschen. Der vorgeschlagene Rock Shox Vivid hat die Einbaumaße 222x70. Dieser passt nicht in Ihrem Rahmen. Der maximale Hub ist zu groß. Das Hinterrad wird bei einer starken Kompression des Dämpfer das Sattelrohr berühren und beschädigen. Wir können aus diesem Grund einem Einbau nicht zustimmen..
> Ich hoffe, dass ich Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen konnte.



Könnt ihr dieser Argumentation zustimmen?


----------



## Jobi (28. Februar 2011)

ahold schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich besitzt ein Torque ES 9 in Grösse M. Möchte auch den Monarch tauschen. Mir schwebt der Vivid Air von RS vor. Hab deswegen den Support von Canyon bemüht und folgende Antwort bekommen:
> 
> ...



Ist totaler Quatsch!
Ich fahre den Roco in meinem ES und da schleift nix!
Vielleicht lass ich mal die Luft raus und mach ein Foto,
dann kannste Dir das angucken.
Mal sehen wie ich heute Abend Zeit hab.
Aber hier schon mal ein Foto mit Roco.






Rock on...


----------



## ahold (28. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank im voraus Jobi! Ein Bild wäre echt interessant! Welche Rahmengrösse hat dein Bike?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2011)

Im alten Torque Rahmen schlägt nur bei Grösse XL das Hinterrad an, und das serienmässig mit 222/70mm (die Schwinge von FR und ES ist gleich).

Ist also völliger Käse, was C. da schreibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (1. März 2011)

Hab jetzt mal die Luft aus meinem Roco rausgelassen.
Habe jetzt bei Dämpferanschlag noch knapp 2 cm Luft zwischen Hinterrad und Sitzrohr.
Kann grad kein Bild posten, der Foto liegt zuhause. 
Also grundsätzlich passt das alles!
Vielleicht wollen die bei Canyon nur keine offizielle Freigabe geben,
das glaub ich machen die nicht.

Rockt on...


----------



## ahold (1. März 2011)

Danke fürs ausprobieren! Klingt doch nicht mal so schlecht. 

Ich hatte schon voriges Jahr bzgl. dem Fox DHX Air nachgefragt. Da war die Antwort das das Piggy Back das Oberrohr (bei Rahmengrösse M) berühren "könnte". Sicher waren sich damals die Leute bei C. auch nicht. Deshalb bin ich auf den Vivid Air gekommen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung welchen Tune ich benötige (LOW,MID,HIGH)? Bin aus dem Chart von RS noch nicht ganz schlau geworden.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, würde ein Fox DHX Air 5.0 in 222mm/69,85 in einem Canyon Torque ES 2009 mit der Rahmengröße L passen. 
Bin dieses Jahr auch nach der Suche eines neuen Dämpfers.

Würde ein Fox DHX Air 5.0 auch in 216mm/63 funktionieren?


----------



## Jogi (1. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> ...
> Würde ein Fox DHX Air 5.0 auch in 216mm/63 funktionieren?



Du brauchst 222mm "Grundlänge"
216/63 würde theoretisch zwar auch passen, jedoch mit dem Nachteil, dass das Heck "tiefer liegt"


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2011)

Jogi schrieb:


> Du brauchst 222mm "Grundlänge"
> 216/63 würde theoretisch zwar auch passen, jedoch mit dem Nachteil, dass das Heck "tiefer liegt"


Das habe ich mir auch schon so gedacht. Der 222/69 würde aber funktionieren.


----------



## Jobi (1. März 2011)

Der passt dann.
Die 69 mm sind der Hub, soll heißen wie viel von den 222 mm Länge
beim maximalen einfedern "eingedrückt" werden.
Da kommst mit 63 mm bis 70 mm immer hin.

Rock on ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. März 2011)

Danke schonmal.
Was für Bolzen und Büchsengrößen für den Dämpfer sind denn standartmässig im Torque verbaut?


----------



## ahold (2. März 2011)

@SofaSurfer100: welche rahmengrösse fährst du?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. März 2011)

ahold schrieb:


> @SofaSurfer100: welche rahmengrösse fährst du?


Rahmengröße L


----------



## Flash_Gordon (2. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal.
> Was für Bolzen und Büchsengrößen für den Dämpfer sind denn standartmässig im Torque verbaut?


 
Du brauchst 22,2x8 mm.


----------



## Jobi (3. März 2011)

So. Hab heute meine erste richtige Probefahrt duch den Forst machen können.
Und was soll ich sagen, der Dämfer funzt super!!!
ca. 10 Minuten lang, dann hab ich mich über den enormen Sag gewundert.
Und die Kontrolle ergab, das Teil verliert Luft.
Habe dann ca. alle 15 min nachpumpen dürfen.
Das kann ja echt nicht sein. Werd denn jetzt mal bei BMO anfragen, wie ich den einschicken kann.
So ein Rotz!!!


----------



## gamad (3. März 2011)

Habe mir den neuen vivid von RS angeschaut. Nur weiss ich nicht welchen Tune ich nehmen soll. 

Hat jemand eine Idee? Low, Mid, Heigh? Was bedeuten diese tunes eigentlich?

Danke


----------



## Flash_Gordon (3. März 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> So. Hab heute meine erste richtige Probefahrt duch den Forst machen können.
> Und was soll ich sagen, der Dämfer funzt super!!!
> ca. 10 Minuten lang, dann hab ich mich über den enormen Sag gewundert.
> Und die Kontrolle ergab, das Teil verliert Luft.
> ...


 
Ganz mies sowas. Herzliches Beileid. Das Teil kostet ja schließlich keine 1,50 Euro.
Ich dachte, daß die Italiener jetzt langsam über ihre Qualitätsprobleme hinweg sind.
Wenn du noch innerhalb der 2-jährigen Gewährleistung bist, dann einfach zurück zu BMO.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (3. März 2011)

gamad schrieb:


> Habe mir den neuen vivid von RS angeschaut. Nur weiss ich nicht welchen Tune ich nehmen soll.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee? Low, Mid, Heigh? Was bedeuten diese tunes eigentlich?
> 
> Danke


 
Dieses Tunes sind dazu da, um verschiedene Übersetzungsverhältnisse zw. Federweg und Dämpferhub bezüglich der Dämpfungsvorseinstellung abzudecken, da die Funktion der Dämpfung stark vom Ölfluß und damit einem Mindestarbeitsweg abhängt.
Da du sicher einen 222x70 willst, hast ca. 2,43 Leverage Ratio.
Leider kenne ich nicht das Hebelverhältnis über den Federweg beim Torque. Gemäß dem Chart von RS wirst du letztendes zw. Tune Low und Mid stehen. Nur hat wahrscheinlich noch keiner Erfahrung mit dem neuen Vivid Air, welches Tune jetzt besser wäre.


----------



## gamad (3. März 2011)

Danke.

Wo finde ich diesen ominösen RS Chart?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (3. März 2011)

gamad schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Wo finde ich diesen ominösen RS Chart?


 
Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.bike-components.de/download/monarch_vivid/vivid.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (3. März 2011)

Hi zusammen,
auch von mir mal ne Frage zu alternativen. Ich fahre ein Torque Es 2008 Größe M. Der Monarch ist jetzt zum dritten mal undicht und fliegt raus. Alternativ würde ich mir gerne einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer einbauen. Passt ein DHX 5 222-70mm? oder ein anderer? welche Federhärte bei 80 kg brutto? 2,8 * ? (450?) Welche Hülsen brauche ich zum einbau?

gruß
Norbert


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. März 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> So ein Rotz!!!


Tja, hättste besser gleich was Gescheites gekauft... 










gamad schrieb:


> Habe mir den neuen vivid von RS angeschaut. Nur weiss ich nicht welchen Tune ich nehmen soll.


Ich habe gerade vor 1 Woche meinen Vivid (Coil) bekommen, ich habe mich für medium entschieden. Um die Ausführungen von Flash_Gordon noch etwas zu komplettieren: die Tunes betreffen die Druckstufe, also wie viel Druckstufendämpfung der Dämpfer hat. Einem höheren Übersetzungsverhältnis (mehr Federweg pro Dämpferhub) muss man mit mehr Druckstufendämpfung entgegenwirken. Ich habe vor der Bestellung mit jemandem gesprochen, der selbst seit Jahren Service und Tuning an Gabeln und Dämpfern macht und er hat mir anhand der Daten auch zum medium Tune geraten. Zum Fahren bin ich seit dem Einbau leider noch nicht gekommen...




Schreiner2 schrieb:


> Passt ein DHX 5 222-70mm? oder ein anderer? welche Federhärte bei 80 kg brutto? 2,8 * ? (450?) Welche Hülsen brauche ich zum einbau?


Benutze mal die Suche, das wurde alles schon tausendfach durchgekaut... Kurz: normal sollten beim M Rahmen alle Dämpfer passen, 222/70 ist richtig und ergibt dann ca. 170mm Federweg, für die Federhärte gibts Rechner.
Die Buchsenfrage wurde hier im Thread gerade gestern (!!) beantwortet 


Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Du brauchst 22,2x8 mm.


----------



## Jogi (4. März 2011)

Schreiner2 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> auch von mir mal ne Frage zu alternativen. Ich fahre ein Torque Es 2008 Größe M. Der Monarch ist jetzt zum dritten mal undicht und fliegt raus. Alternativ würde ich mir gerne einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer einbauen. Passt ein DHX 5 222-70mm? oder ein anderer? welche Federhärte bei 80 kg brutto? 2,8 * ? (450?) Welche Hülsen brauche ich zum einbau?
> 
> gruß
> Norbert



Wenn du nen DHX5 hast, kannst du die Buchsen vom Monarch nehmen, die passen. Ich wieg derzeit 74 kg (Barfuß bis zum Hals  ) und hab ne 350er drin. Das fährt sich schööön soft 
(mit 2.8 ist übrigens der Hub am Dämpfer gemeint - in Zoll)


----------



## Pitchshifter (10. März 2011)

Passen die *Buchsen* vom RS Monarch 2008 auch bei einem *Manitou Evolver ISX-6* 2010 Dämpfer?

Die Drehteile werden in den Shops ganz schön teuer verkauft ...

Danke für die Info!


----------



## freireita (10. März 2011)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Passen die *Buchsen* vom RS Monarch 2008 auch bei einem *Manitou Evolver ISX-6* 2010 Dämpfer?
> 
> Die Drehteile werden in den Shops ganz schön teuer verkauft ...
> 
> Danke für die Info!


 
Nein die Buchsen passen nicht.
Mußt neue bestellen.
Kann dir sonst noch die genauen Angaben schreiben, wenn ich heute wieder daheim bin
Hab auch gewechselt und der Wechsel lohnt sich wirklich!!
Monarch kein Vergleich zu Evolver.
Der Evolver ist meiner Meinung nach der Beste Luftdämpfer in dieser Kategorie, ganz zu schweigen vom Preis Leistungs-Verhältnis...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade vor 1 Woche meinen Vivid (Coil) bekommen ... Zum Fahren bin ich seit dem Einbau leider noch nicht gekommen...


Das habe ich die Tage mal gründlich nachgeholt... der Vivid geht geradezu lächerlich gut!   

Der Evolver ist im Luft-Bereich ja echt schon eine Wucht, aber der Schritt zum Vivid ist schon nochmal immens...


----------



## Pitchshifter (10. März 2011)

Der Roco Air WC hat ja leider nicht in mein Torque ES 2008 (M) gepasst, deshalb musste ich den Dämpfer damals leider wieder verkaufen. Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon jetzt auf den 2010-er Evolver mit "Intrinsic".

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21374
Wenn ich es richtig rausgelesen habe, dann brauche ich für den Evolver 2010 die Maße 22.2mm x 8.0mm ... bitte um Berichtigung / Bestätigung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2011)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig rausgelesen habe, dann brauche ich für den Evolver 2010 die Maße 22.2mm x 8.0mm ... bitte um Berichtigung / Bestätigung.


Am Ende des Postings 2 über deinem von heute 00:58 habe ich es zitiert...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. März 2011)

Bin mir unschlüssig zwischen ein Fox DHX Air 5.0 & einem Rock Shox Vivid Air RS2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (14. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin mir unschlüssig zwischen ein Fox DHX Air 5.0 & einem Rock Shox Vivid Air RS2


 
Ich täte Letzteren nehmen.
Und falls neu, sparst du auch noch.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. März 2011)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Ich täte Letzteren nehmen.
> Und falls neu, sparst du auch noch.


Darf ich mal Fragen warum? Nur Preislich?


----------



## martin82 (14. März 2011)

der Vivid Air soll einfach die Performance Referenz sein was Luftdämpfer angeht.... passt der denn in ein Torque ES ?


----------



## schappi (14. März 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> der Vivid Air soll einfach die Performance Referenz sein was Luftdämpfer angeht.... passt der denn in ein Torque ES ?



Wer sagt das?

hier im Forum existiert die Erfahrung, das für die Kinematik des Torque der Evolver isx6 die beste Performance bringt.


----------



## martin82 (14. März 2011)

okay, hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt, bin deiner Meinung, aber: Viel Erfahrung mit dem VIVID AIR im Torque gibts sicherlich nicht oder?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2011)

Gibt es gravierende Performance Unterschiede zwischen einem DHX Air 5 von 2007 & 2011 er Model? Oder sind alle gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. März 2011)

Mal ne ganz andere ( blöde ) Frage. Was spricht gegen ein Coil Dämpfer? Auser das Gewicht!! Was bedeuten denn die Federkennung 500 x 2,8 ?
Was bräuchte ich denn mit 85 KG für eine Feder? Wollte mir vieleicht ein Fox DHX 5 Coil holen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere ( blöde ) Frage. Was spricht gegen ein Coil Dämpfer? Auser das Gewicht!!


Eigentlich nichts  Ausser evtl. das nichtig kleine Argument, dass man Sag und Federwegsausnutzung bei Luftdämpfern besser sehen kann. 

500 x 2,8 bedeutet die Federrate beträgt 500 Pfund pro Zoll (lbs/inch) und der Hub beträgt 2,8 Zoll = 71mm.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. April 2011)

Habe mir ein DHX 5.0 Air geholt. Jetzt bekomme ich nirgends die passenden Buchsen dazu. Haben alle ein längeren Lieferstatus.
Die Buchsen aus dem Monarch passen nicht oder?


----------



## anulu (11. April 2011)

Müssten passen zumindest passen die beim Fox Coil.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2011)

Verdammt, jetzt habe ich gemerkt das ich ein 2008 er Model erwischt habe. hatte mich vom Preis blenden lassen. Gibt es irgendwelche Negativ Beispiele für den Dämpfer oder Arbeitet er genau so gut wie die jüngeren Modele?


----------



## martin82 (13. April 2011)

Was meinst du mit negativbeispielen? Dass gewissen Dämpfer schlecht mit dem Hinterbau harmonieren?
Die Unterschiede zwischen 2008er und 2009er Tork sind minimal, vor allem ist die Hinterbaukinematik, Dämpfereinbaulänge, FW dasselbe, es sollte also keinen Unterschied machen.
Wenn du einen DHX eingebaut hast würd ich dir empfehlen ihn progressiver zu machen und die Luftkammer zu verkleinern, schau mal im Federungsforum!
Gruß


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit negativbeispielen? Dass gewissen Dämpfer schlecht mit dem Hinterbau harmonieren?
> Die Unterschiede zwischen 2008er und 2009er Tork sind minimal, vor allem ist die Hinterbaukinematik, Dämpfereinbaulänge, FW dasselbe, es sollte also keinen Unterschied machen.
> Wenn du einen DHX eingebaut hast würd ich dir empfehlen ihn progressiver zu machen und die Luftkammer zu verkleinern, schau mal im Federungsforum!
> Gruß



Sorry vieleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Habe mir ein 2008 er DHX Air 5 gekauft. Wollte eigentlich ein mind. ein 2009 er Model. Da der gekaufte Dämpfer noch nie benutzt wurde überlege ich ihn doch in mein 09'er Torque einzubauen.


----------



## martin82 (13. April 2011)

hab jetzt zwar nirgendwo nachgeschaut aber ich denke da ist der unterschied ebenfalls minimal, ich hab sogar ein noch älteres modell in meinem tork...
probiers mal aus, dann weisst du bescheid


----------



## tomski76 (27. April 2011)

Mal eine kurze Frage:
Habe mir nach den positiven Beitägen hier im Forum einen Manitou Evolver für mein 09er Torque gegönnt... und bin vom Dämpfer selbst auch restlos begeistert, nur
Ist es bei euch auch so, dass die Schraube in der hinteren Buchse Spiel hat???
Hab nun auch schon einen neuen Buchsensatz probiert aber bekomm das Spiel der Schraube in der Alu-Hülse nicht ganz weg, auch wenn es mit dem neuen satz schon etwas besser ist (Fertigungstoleranzen??)
Ist nur wenig Spiel ca (1mm) aber so ,dass es spürbar nachgibt wenn ich das rad am sattel aufhebe und beim fahren spür ich es auch deutlich.
Hatt dieses Problem sonst noch wer, oder weiss jemand eine Lösung?

Danke


----------



## schappi (28. April 2011)

Hast du ein Gleitlager (dünne, teflonbeschichtete Stahlhülse) in das Dämpferauge eingepresst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (28. April 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Kauf.

Aber wie bereits Schappi meinte, das Spiel kann nicht zwischen Schraube und Buchsen entstehen (beide werden ja in der Rahmenaufnahme vorgespannt), sondern zwischen Buchsen und Bushing (Gleitlager im Dämpferauge). Da Letzteres auch gerne mal ausgeschlagen ist, solltest Du als erstes mal dort schauen.


----------



## tomski76 (1. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten

wie sieht denn so ein Gleitlager aus? 
Habe nur die mitgelieferte Alu Hülse der Buchse drin

In dieser hat die Schraube aber auch schon Spiel wenn ich sie noch nicht im Rahmen hab (also kein Spiel längs, sondern quer in der Hülse)

Kann gern mal Foto reinstellen oder könnte jemand mal sein Gleitlager fotographieren...
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Flash_Gordon (2. Mai 2011)

So ganz versteh ich es noch nicht.
Schau dir mal jedes normale Prospektfoto des ISX-6 an (Google reicht schon).
Du siehst in beiden Dämpferaugen eine eingepreßte Stahlhülse, welche innen beschichtet ist. Das Gleitlager (Bushing).
Zusätzlich hast Du die für deinen Rahmen passenden Alu-Hülsen (insges. 4 Stück 22,2 x 8 mm).
Die Schraube hat selbstverständlich Spiel in den Alu-Hülsen, ist ja nur ein  Durchgangsloch für M8. Die Schraube überträgt ja keinerlei Querkräfte!
Wenn Du den Dämpfer in den Aufnahmen am Rahmen mit der Schraube verschraubst, erzeugen die Vorspannkräfte der Schraube eine spielfreie Lagerung über die Alu-Hülsen.


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2011)

Hier das Bild der Buschings, die in die Dämpferaugen eingepresst werden





http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18048_Fuehrungsbuchsen-fuer-Swinger-.html


----------



## tomski76 (2. Mai 2011)

Ja das gleitlager ist drinnen
habe insgesamt noch 5 Alu Hülsen, eine lange und 4 kurze.
In dieser langen für hinten (46mm M8) hat die Schraube Spiel, sowohl wenn ich sie im rahmen verschraubt habe als auch in der Hülse im ausgebauten Zustand.
Und das merkt man auch beim Fahren, und ich bekomm das einfach nicht weg...
Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2011)

Hat deine Schraube in diesen Teilen Spiel?




Das sind nämlich die Gegenstücke zum Gleitlager, die Hülsen


----------



## tomski76 (2. Mai 2011)

Die Schraube hat bei mir in der langen Hülse der hinteren Buchsen Spiel
in der auf dem Foto rechts dargestellten


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch ein ganz simples Passungsproblem:
Nimm mal einen Messschieber und miss den Aussendurchmesser der Schraube und den Innendurchmesser der Hülse, dann wirst du sehen was aus der Toleranz ist.


----------



## tomski76 (2. Mai 2011)

Hab ich schon gemacht und da ist Spiel
Bei der einen Buchsenhülse etwas mehr und bei der anderen (hab mir einen 2.ten Buchsensatz besorgt) etwas weniger
Aber beim einen fast 1mm
Ist das also normal??
Sollte doch möglich sein die halbwegs genau passend zu machen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2011)

Ist dein Bolzen denn in der  -Toleranz? Die sind die Durchmesser?
Notfalls lässt du dir neue Buchsen passend für deinen Bolzen drehen. Das sollte eine Sache von 15min sein


----------



## Bergradler007 (26. November 2011)

Hab nen RS Vivid R2C eingebaut. Funzt super.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. November 2011)

Bergradler007 schrieb:


> Hab nen RS Vivid R2C eingebaut. Funzt super.



Hast du mal ein Bild? Würde mich mal Interessieren wie es aussieht.


----------



## Bergradler007 (27. November 2011)

ja klar:


----------



## ciruz (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Bin am überlegen nen Manitou Swinger Pro Dual Can 2012 in mein Torque ES Baujahr 09 einzubauen.
Beim Monarch stört mich vorallem das starke Wegsacken, wenn man im Sattel pedaliert. Kriegt man das mit diesem Dämpfer, oder dem Evolver; in den Griff?
Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback!
gruz ciruz


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir war das Problem auch beim Evolver der Fall, den neuen Luft-Swinger kenne ich nicht, dürfte aber ähnlich sein. Der springende Punkt ist eben, dass es alles Luftdämpfer sind und du bei denen nichts gegen das Wegsacken machen kannst, außer LS-Druckstufe zudrehen bzw. Plattform aktivieren und letzteres hat ja auch der Monarch im ES, oder?
Bei mir hat der Stahlfederdämpfer (RS Vivid) eindeutig Besserung gebracht, viele andere haben beim Umstieg Luft -> Stahl das Gleiche berichtet. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob das für dich eine Option ist...? Der Hinterbau läuft halt bergauf wie bergab deutlich besser - ich kann's nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciruz (6. Februar 2012)

Ausser dem gerngen Mehrgewicht spricht für mich nichts gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer.
Passt der Vivid denn bei Rahmengröße S rein?
Und welche Eigenschaft des Stahlfederdämpfers macht den Unterschied aus?


----------



## schappi (6. Februar 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

Die lineare Federkennlinie des Stahls


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Die lineare Federkennlinie des Stahls



Bei der Kennlinie dampfst Du aber sauber in den Block! 

Auch Stahlfedern sind Richtung Weg_max progressiv. Kriegt man entweder durch engeres Wickeln oder stärkeren Querschnitt der Feder hin. Engeres Wickeln ist fertigungstechnisch billiger...

Eine Kennlinie hinzukriegen, die nichtlineares axiales Ansprechverhalten (antiprogressiv) einen langen Arbeitsweg und eine kräftegerechte Endprogression aufweißt, ist mit einer Stahlfeder leichter als mit einer Luftfeder (ganz zu schweigen von den Losbrechmomenten durch den Anfangsdruck).

Trotzdem wird kein Fahrwerksingenieur ohne den dazugehörigen Hebelkollektiven am Hinterbau eine Feder auslegen. Da sind wir halt alle ein wenig blind...

Beste Grüße...


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier das Bild der Buschings, die in die Dämpferaugen eingepresst werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Diese Schlitzbuchse als Lagersitz verstehe ich nicht...wo soll da die Vorspannung herkommen...oder ist das eine Durchgenudelte??

Außerdem sieht man blind und taub, dass die Rundheit doch im Bereich des Schlitzes eher "Made in Romania" ist...

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2012)

ciruz schrieb:


> Passt der Vivid denn bei Rahmengröße S rein?


 Aber wenn irgendein Dämpfer mit Piggy passt, sollte der Vivid auch passen, der ist nicht gerade ausladend.


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Bei der Kennlinie dampfst Du aber sauber in den Block!
> 
> Auch Stahlfedern sind Richtung Weg_max progressiv. Kriegt man entweder durch engeres Wickeln oder stärkeren Querschnitt der Feder hin. Engeres Wickeln ist fertigungstechnisch billiger...
> 
> ...



Natürlich kann man Stahlfedern nichtlinear mit den Mitteln die du beschrieben hast (in der Vorlesung gut aufgepasst) wickeln.
Im MTB Dämpfer sind die Serienfedern aber linear gewickelt und die Endprogression  wird über die Dämpfung gemacht.
Schau die mal das Bild vom Fox DHX Dämpfer an und sag mir wo die Feder nichtlinear ist:


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Diese Schlitzbuchse als Lagersitz verstehe ich nicht...wo soll da die Vorspannung herkommen...oder ist das eine Durchgenudelte??
> 
> Außerdem sieht man blind und taub, dass die Rundheit doch im Bereich des Schlitzes eher "Made in Romania" ist...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Hast du heute deinen Klug********rtag oder was?
Das sind die original Fox Gleitlager die in das Dämpferauge eingepresst werden(dadurch werden die auch Rund) Siehe Bild oben. In diese Gleitbuchsen kommen dann dies Buchsen und fertig ist das (zugegeben primitive) Gleitlager.
Durch die Bohrung der Buchsen kommt dann der Dämpferbolzen.
In der vorlesung doch nicht so richtig aufgepasst?


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> (in der Vorlesung gut aufgepasst)


 
Nur so gut, dass es zu meiner Beschäftigung von morgens bis abends taugt...



schappi schrieb:


> Im MTB Dämpfer sind die Serienfedern aber linear gewickelt und die Endprogression  wird über die Dämpfung gemacht.
> Schau die mal das Bild vom Fox DHX Dämpfer an und sag mir wo die Feder nichtlinear ist:


 
Also ich kann trotz aufpassen in der Vorlesung keine Kennlinie einer Feder durch anschauen auslesen...das ist mir zu okult...schön, wenn Du das kannst. 

Tut mir leid...aber ich kann aus konzeptionellen Gründen keine Sinnhaftigkeit sehen die FEDERPROGRESSION durch eine DÄMPFERPROGRESSION zu ersetzen...vielleicht solltest Du nochmal in die Schule gehen...

Rein vom Feder/Dämpfverhalten mag das sich so anfühlen...das Problem ist nur, dass eine 100% technische Trennung von Druck- und Zugstufendämpfung bei dem Bauraum schwerlich möglich ist. Folge...bei dynamischer Kennliniennutzung im oberen Weg-/Progressionsbereich verpappt das System in der überdämpften Zugstufe beim Ausfedern...

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hast du heute deinen Klug********rtag oder was?
> Das sind die original Fox Gleitlager die in das Dämpferauge eingepresst werden(dadurch werden die auch Rund) Siehe Bild oben. In diese Gleitbuchsen kommen dann dies Buchsen und fertig ist das (zugegeben primitive) Gleitlager.
> Durch die Bohrung der Buchsen kommt dann der Dämpferbolzen.
> In der vorlesung doch nicht so richtig aufgepasst?


 

Hast Du dein "Bilder-Guttenbergtag"? 

Wenn Du so wahnsinnig schlau bist, dass es draußen merkbar wärmer wird, erkläre mir einmal bitte warum der Lagersitz als Schlitzbuchse ausgeführt ist, deren (geschlossener) Schlitz nicht zur Vorspannung für den festen Lagersitz taugt!

Bei einem haste Recht...DIESES Lager ist primitiv...

Beste Grüße


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Nur so gut, dass es zu meiner Beschäftigung von morgens bis abends taugt...
> 
> 
> 
> Also ich kann trotz aufpassen in der Vorlesung keine Kennlinie einer Feder durch anschauen auslesen...das ist mir zu okult...schön, wenn Du das kannst.


Das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis.

wenn du nicht erkennen kannst, ob eine Stahlfeder linear oder progressiv gewickelt ist, solltest du noch einmal in dein Skript schauen. Da müssente doch Bilder davon drin sein.
Ansonsten schau mal hier nach:
http://www.gknservice.com/de/pkws/fahrwerksfedern.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hast Du dein "Bilder-Guttenbergtag"?
> 
> Wenn Du so wahnsinnig schlau bist, dass es draußen merkbar wärmer wird, erkläre mir einmal bitte warum der Lagersitz als Schlitzbuchse ausgeführt ist, deren (geschlossener) Schlitz nicht zur Vorspannung für den festen Lagersitz taugt!
> 
> ...


Schau dir doch bitte noch einmal das Prinzip des Gleitlagers an und dann, wie es an deinem Bike ausgeführt ist, Vielleicht kommst du dann darauf, wie dieses Gleitlager des Dämpfers funktioniert.
Ach ich sehe gerade, du hast ja kein Fully.


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Schau dir doch bitte noch einmal das Prinzip des Gleitlagers an und dann, wie es an deinem Bike ausgeführt ist, Vielleicht kommst du dann darauf, wie dieses Gleitlager des Dämpfers funktioniert.
> Ach ich sehe gerade, du hast ja kein Fully.


 

He Albert,

Du musst mir sicher nicht das Prinzip eines Gleitlagers erklären...
Ich glaube zu wissen, dass hier schon das eine oder andere mal fachkundig über die Sinnhaftigkeit des Einsatzes von Gleitlagern und deren Dimensionierung gefachsimpelt wurde. 

Benutze mal die Suchfunktion. Da wird Dir geholfen...

Fully ist im Zulauf...KW14...geplant.

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2012)

Mädels, hört doch mal auf, euch anzuzicken... wir sind hier nicht im PMS-Thread 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Tut mir leid...aber ich kann aus konzeptionellen Gründen keine Sinnhaftigkeit sehen die FEDERPROGRESSION durch eine DÄMPFERPROGRESSION zu ersetzen...


Ich mag lineare Federkennlinien. Was mache ich jetzt, wenn ich eine Feder habe, die durch die Art ihrer Wicklung progressiv ist? Das kann ich mit der Dämpfung wohl kaum ausbügeln - dann lieber andersrum, wenn man es denn will 
Und wenn man nicht unbedingt die Dämpfung dafür "mißbrauchen" will: ich finde der "Drop Stop" am Vivid macht seine Aufgabe als Progressions-"Device" ziemlich gut, ist zudem durch Austausch in der Härte veränderbar. Früher als ganz gegen Ende brauche ich eh keine Progression.


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich mag lineare Federkennlinien.


 
Sicher nur so lange wie Du nicht in der Luft hängst und merkst...der Kicker war jetzt aber doch den Tacken zu schnell genommen! ...


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was mache ich jetzt, wenn ich eine Feder habe, die durch die Art ihrer Wicklung progressiv ist?


 
Sicher nicht die Dämpfung zuwürgen...das ist den Bock zum Gärtner machen!!...Feder besorgen...eine lineare??



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Früher als ganz gegen Ende brauche ich eh keine Progression.


 
Bitte genauer...Du willst die Progression möglichst spät einsetzen lassen...ok dann verwende einen ohne jede Progression. 

Du willst aber auch nicht linear auf Block rauschen...also muss eine Progression her.

Sie sollte so spät wie möglich (last- und (low/highspeed) dynamikabhängig) einsetzen aber die "unstetige Progression im plastischen Dämpfverhalten des Blocks" soll Dich nicht vom Bock reißen...

Und da kommen wir zu einem Zielkonflikt im Rahmen des verfügbaren Arbeitsweges, der nur durch sauberes und den Hebelverhältnissen jedes Hinterbaus spezifisch abgestimmten Dämpfers optimal gelöst werden kann. Es ist nun mal nicht damit getan zu fragen welcher Dämpfer wegen Einabumaßen passt...vielleicht noch ein pauschales midtune...angedeihen lassen und gut. Das funktioniert...wenn Funktion = Bewegung am Hinterbau.

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Sicher nur so lange wie Du nicht in der Luft hängst und merkst...der Kicker war jetzt aber doch den Tacken zu schnell genommen! ...


Also bisher bin ich mit meinem Setup sehr gut zurecht gekommen, Luft für verkackte Landungen ist trotzdem vorhanden  "Linear" heißt in dem Fall ja auch nicht, dass das Weg/Kraft-Diagramm von Null bis Ende eine ideale Gerade ist, sondern einfach nur, dass sie sich in weiten Teilen gut durch eine Gerade zu approximieren wäre.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Sicher nicht die Dämpfung zuwürgen...das ist den Bock zum Gärtner machen!!...Feder besorgen...eine lineare??


Du hast nicht ganz durchgeblickt, was ich damit meinte...  wenn man eine lineare Feder hat, kann man über die Dämpfung leichter eine Progression erzeugen, als wenn man die Progression der Feder (im Falle, dass man sie nicht haben will) eliminieren müsste, was wohl nicht geht. Wie sinnvoll ein progressiver Verlauf ist oder nicht mal ganz außen vor.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Bitte genauer...Du willst die Progression möglichst spät einsetzen lassen...ok dann verwende einen ohne jede Progression.
> 
> Du willst aber auch nicht linear auf Block rauschen...also muss eine Progression her.
> 
> Sie sollte so spät wie möglich (last- und (low/highspeed) dynamikabhängig) einsetzen aber die "unstetige Progression im plastischen Dämpfverhalten des Blocks" soll Dich nicht vom Bock reißen...


Ganz ehrlich: ich habe, was ich will, also brauche ich mir nicht den Kopf über "was wäre wenn" zu zerbrechen.  Zumal ich deine Postings oft recht anstrengend zu lesen finde, weil sie (für mich) recht konfuse Mischungen aus bla und technischen Formulierungen sind, mit denen ich teilweise absolut nix anfangen kann. Nix für ungut... 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Und da kommen wir zu einem Zielkonflikt im Rahmen des verfügbaren Arbeitsweges, der nur durch sauberes und den Hebelverhältnissen jedes Hinterbaus spezifisch abgestimmten Dämpfers optimal gelöst werden kann. Es ist nun mal nicht damit getan zu fragen welcher Dämpfer wegen Einabumaßen passt...vielleicht noch ein pauschales midtune...angedeihen lassen und gut. Das funktioniert...wenn Funktion = Bewegung am Hinterbau.


Klar kann man einen Dämpfer exakt auf den Hinterbau abstimmen, ist logischerweise immer das Optimum, aber wer macht sowas schon selbst bzw. gibt das Geld aus, es machen zu lassen? Da ist die Orientierung an Erfahrungen anderer (mit gleichem Dämpfer im gleichen Rahmen!) wohl schon ein recht guter Ansatz, findest du nicht?


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> "Linear" heißt in dem Fall ja auch nicht, dass das Weg/Kraft-Diagramm von Null bis Ende eine ideale Gerade ist, sondern einfach nur, dass sie sich in weiten Teilen gut durch eine Gerade zu approximieren wäre.


 
Eins bleibt...dein Arbeitsweg des Feder-Dämpfersystems. Da kannst Du nicht aus deinem Korsett. Entweder Du hast einen weiten linearen Wegverlauf mit einer starken Progression am Ende. Das fühlt sich dann mehr oder minder wie auf Block gehen an. 

Oder Du rauschst mehr oder weniger aus der Linearität früh in die Progression, was den Nachteil hat, dass der gesamte Arbeitsweg nur bei sehr großen Kräften freigegeben wird. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du hast nicht ganz durchgeblickt, was ich damit meinte...  wenn man eine lineare Feder hat, kann man über die Dämpfung leichter eine Progression erzeugen, als wenn man die Progression der Feder (im Falle, dass man sie nicht haben will) eliminieren müsste, was wohl nicht geht. Wie sinnvoll ein progressiver Verlauf ist oder nicht mal ganz außen vor.


 
Ich weiß echt nicht woher diese Mär kommt, man könne über eine Dämpfung eine Federprogression erreichen. Noachmal das kleinstmögliche Einmal-Eins des Fahrwehrksbaus:

- Federung und Dämpfung sind mit völlig unabhängigen funktionalen Zielgrößen beaufschlagt und sind technisch in unabhängigen Bauteilen beheimatet.

Eine Feder federt...ein Dämpfer dämpft...wie der Name schon sagt. 

Wenn Du mir nicht glauben magst, kannst Du ja mal in das Bücherregal greifen...absolute Basisliteratur:

_[Fahrwerkhandbuch,B.Heißing; M.Ersoy;Vieweg/Teubner, Verlag; 2.Auflage]_

Zur Aufgabe der Federung...Kapitel 3.5,S.226ff...zur selbigen Frage für die Dämpfung...Kapitel 3.6; S.266ff




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zumal ich deine Postings oft recht anstrengend zu lesen finde, weil sie (für mich) recht konfuse Mischungen aus bla und technischen Formulierungen sind, mit denen ich teilweise absolut nix anfangen kann. Nix für ungut...


 
Wir reden ja nicht über die Apfelernte auf Streuobstwiesen...oder?



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klar kann man einen Dämpfer exakt auf den Hinterbau abstimmen, ist logischerweise immer das Optimum, aber wer macht sowas schon selbst bzw. gibt das Geld aus, es machen zu lassen? Da ist die Orientierung an Erfahrungen anderer (mit gleichem Dämpfer im gleichen Rahmen!) wohl schon ein recht guter Ansatz, findest du nicht?


 
Im Kindergarten haben zu solch einem Vorgehen alle Kinder geschriehen:

"Nachmacher...Hosenkracher!" 
Beste Grüße


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2012)

Du bist ja ein ganz Schlauer, Respekt!!
Studierst du an der HAW in Hamburg oder an der HSU? In welchem Semester?


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz Schlauer, Respekt!!
> Studierst du an der HAW in Hamburg oder an der HSU? In welchem Semester?


 
Ich weiß echt nicht was Du hast Schlappi...so Typen wie Du werden immer ganz schnell persönlich, wenn man ihnen ihren Quark, den sie quirlen als saure Milch entlarvt.

Glaub mir...auch wenn es offtopic ist, aber bei mir hats schon zu einem Abschluss an einer technischen Uni gereicht...Aber das ist irrelevant...meine Schlauheit wie Du sie bezeichnest kommt von meinem beruflichen und täglichen Umgang mit der Materie.

Also lehn Dich mal zurück und atme durch die Hose...

Sorry for offtopic...


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2012)

Das wird mir jetzt entschieden zu Blöd von deiner Seite.
Du führst dich hier auf wie ein kleiner Angstbeißer.
Du bist doch derjenige, der hier gleich persönlich wird. Schau dir mal deine Kommentare zu Smubob an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Das wird mir jetzt entschieden zu Blöd von deiner Seite.
> Du führst dich hier auf wie ein kleiner Angstbeißer.
> Du bist doch derjenige, der hier gleich persönlich wird. Schau dir mal deine Kommentare zu Smubob an.


 

Putz Dir den Rotz und Wasser ab und trage etwas sachliches bei! 

Für einen Ersatzdämpfer würde ich mir persönlich alle verfügbaren Kennlinien der Alternativen neben den zu Ersetzenden legen.

Ich würde mir Gedanken machen, welche Veränderung ich mit einem Wechsel erreichen möchte.

ich würde den Dämpfer einsetzen, der im nackten Setup am nächsten zu meiner Wunschkennlinie passt. Eher zu linear als zu progressiv und ihn dann entsprechend meinem Einsatzgebiet auftunen.


Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Eins bleibt...dein Arbeitsweg des Feder-Dämpfersystems. Da kannst Du nicht aus deinem Korsett. Entweder Du hast einen weiten linearen Wegverlauf mit einer starken Progression am Ende. Das fühlt sich dann mehr oder minder wie auf Block gehen an.
> 
> Oder Du rauschst mehr oder weniger aus der Linearität früh in die Progression, was den Nachteil hat, dass der gesamte Arbeitsweg nur bei sehr großen Kräften freigegeben wird.


Also da bin ich nicht ganz deiner Meinung... Ich empfinde es nicht so, als würde ein Feder(+Dämpfungs-)element bei weitgehend linearem Verlauf + ENDprogression sich nach "Block" anfühlen. Wichtig: das Ganze ist natürlich REIN subjektiv! Kann sein, dass meine Federelemente sehrwohl eine früher einsetzende Progression als das, was du als starke Endprogression beschreibst, haben, ich es aber trotzdem als "relativ" linear empfinde...! Ich habe jedenfalls bei Gabel wie Dämpfer jeweils bei den meisten Sachen noch einen kleinen Puffer, der nur ausgenutzt wird, wenn es wirklich kracht.





speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht woher diese Mär kommt, man könne über eine Dämpfung eine Federprogression erreichen.
> [...]
> Eine Feder federt...ein Dämpfer dämpft...wie der Name schon sagt.


Vorsicht! Ich rede hier IMMER vom Gesamtsystem aus Federung und Dämpfung. Da das Eine nicht ohne das Andere funktioniert (in der Praxis, versteht sich), sehe ich es nicht als sinnvoll an, das getrennt zu betrachten - ich will allerdings auch nicht allzu tief in die Materie einsteigen und beschränke mich lediglich auf die anwendungsbezogenen Aspekte (dazu passend auch die Kommentare zu den beiden nächsten Zitaten).




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Wir reden ja nicht über die Apfelernte auf Streuobstwiesen...oder?


Richtig. Aber wenn du dabei in Sphären abhebst, in die ich dir nicht folgen kann, dachte ich mir, ich sage mal Bescheid  Mir reicht das, was sich innerhalb meines Horizonts abspielt bisher, um so nah an das Optimum zu kommen, wie ich möchte - damit ist die Sache für mich geritzt und ich muss mir nicht die Arbeit machen, mich tiefer in die (theoretische!) Materie einzuarbeiten, da es mir keinen funktionellen Gewinn in der Praxis verschaffen würde.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Im Kindergarten haben zu solch einem Vorgehen alle Kinder geschriehen:
> 
> "Nachmacher...Hosenkracher!"


 Ich bin Pragmatiker. Wenn ich einen Weg kenne, um zu dem oben beschriebenen (Fast-)Optimum zu kommen, reicht mir das völlig. Wenn dazu der Weg des Nachmachens zielführend ist, oder einen zumindest schon mal auf einen sehr guten Weg bringt, ist doch prima!  Und da ich über solche Möglichkeiten bisher schon froh war, gebe ich solche Infos auch gerne weiter - eben auf meinem bescheidenen, anwendungsorientierten Niveau.




schappi schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz Schlauer, Respekt!!


Nana, der Herr speichenquaeler ist zwar schon ein kleiner Klugschei$$er und leichter Polemiker (nicht übel nehmen ich denke (hoffe!), das ist dir eh bewusst), aber sowas finde ich nicht angebracht.




schappi schrieb:


> Du bist doch derjenige, der hier gleich persönlich wird. Schau dir mal deine Kommentare zu Smubob an.


Ach weißt du, wir sind beide schon wegen einer Verbal-Durchfall-Schlacht in einem anderen Thread verwarnt worden  Das hier finde ich eigentlich noch richtig gemütlich  So lange es sachlich bleibt, finde ich das hier alles im Rahmen


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2012)

@smubob
wenn ein HT Fahrer sich als der Experte für Dämpfer set up lang und breit auslässt und alle anderen als Halbwissende hinstellt, dann kommt mir das ein bisschen so vor, wie der Katholische Priester, der über Sex referiert. (Hat alle gelesen, aber noch nichts praktiziert)


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

Netter Vergleich  Aber er scheint ja von Berufs wegen ein gewisses Wissen zu haben, was ich jetzt nicht 1:1 mit dem Priester vergleichen wollen würde (der sich mit Sicherheit nicht allzu intensiv mit Sexualität beschäftigt ). Der belehrende Tonfall ist in der Tat auch nicht ganz mein Fall...
Er geht die Sache halt von der exakt anderen Seite an... während er von der Theorie auf die Praxis schließt, bleibe ich weitestgehend auf der praktischen Seite und gehe nur gerade so tief wie nötig in die Theorie. 2 Ansätze, die beide gleich gut oder schlecht funktionieren können. Welchen man wählt, ist am Ende Geschmacksache.


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> @smubob
> wenn ein HT Fahrer sich als der Experte für Dämpfer set up lang und breit auslässt und alle anderen als Halbwissende hinstellt, dann kommt mir das ein bisschen so vor, wie der Katholische Priester, der über Sex referiert. (Hat alle gelesen, aber noch nichts praktiziert)


 

Obacht der Herr! (Nicht der da oben) sondern der Einsteinige...

Beim Thema Sex und katholische Kirche würde ICH mich nicht so weit aus dem Kirchenfenster lehnen...es sei denn Du möchtest deinem Dogma treu bleiben und heiliger Herr des Offtopics werden!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Christian_85 (13. Februar 2012)

Moin Canyon Fahrer, ich Interessiere mich fuer ein Bike aus dem Outlet ( http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1024186 ) und hoffe ihr koennt mir hier weiterhelfen. Als erstes ist das Rad dort als FR "SE" beschrieben und nicht "ES", gibt es da einen Unterschied oder haben die bei Canyon sich ganz einfach vertippt? Habe schon teilweile in euren Galerien gesucht, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher könnte einer von euch mal ein Bild von dem Modell posten? Zuletzt bin ich 1.86 bei 88er Schrittlänge, meint ihr L waere da passend? Würd mich ueber Hilf freuen.

Gruss Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Christian,

das Kürzel "SE" steht bei uns im Outlet für "Special Edition" und meint das Neuräder aus vergangenen Modelljahren mit abweichender Ausstattung aufgebaut wurden. Das Rad entspricht also nur weitestgehend dem ´09er FR 9.0.

Mit 1,86m und einem 88er Schritt solltest du gut mit "L" zurecht kommen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Christian_85 (13. Februar 2012)

Ah alles klar Danke schonmal. Also ist es ein 09er Rahmen, wieviel FW bietet der denn? Die Aktuellen sind ja mit 180 FW ausgestattet. 

Gruss Christian

Edit. Schon gefunden müssten 170 korrekt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Februar 2012)

Röchtöch!


----------



## Antilles (21. März 2012)

Hi will meinen monarchen auch tauschen, gibts gravierende unteschiede zwischen den 2008er modell und den neueren (2009-2011 falls es 2011 den evolver noch gab^^) ich glaub 2007 und 2008 sind noch baugleich oder?
dannach siehts aus als hätten sich nur die decals geändert^^ 
und welche einbaulänge haben die dämpfer am torque fr von 2009? (ich weis sufu bemühen, ist aber schon spät und cih dachte es macht keine mühe falls es einer weiss.)
gut nacht
Antilles


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2012)

222/70
es gibt Evolver ohne und mit SPV (brrr...), ohne und mit Druckstufenversteller (4 bzw 6), und am Torque ist der Evolver mit großer Luftkammer verbaut (es gibt auch kleine), und ab 2011 oder so heisst der Evolver korrekterweise Swinger Expert, weil er keinen Aluschaft mehr hat, sondern einen aus Stahl wie die Swinger.
Achso, 2011 oder so wurde das Augenmass geändert auf zöllig.


----------



## Antilles (22. März 2012)

dämpfung intrinsic, ist ja ne weiterentwicklung von spv oder? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=488933 genau geagt geht es um den hier!
den wollt ich nur nich posten bis ich den besitzer nicht kontaktiert hab^^
ist das jetzt quasi mit spv? hab selbst noch nen swinger mit spv, das geht garnicht, die spv gabel hat sich soeben verabschiedet^^
gruß Antilles


----------



## Christian_85 (22. März 2012)

Moin, bin den Monarch jetz auch ein paar mal gefahren und eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Gehen die anderen Dämpfer so viel besser? Preislich fänd ich den hier nämlich sehr interessant: http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=120206144333&pnr=21267

Gruss Christian


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> dämpfung intrinsic, ist ja ne weiterentwicklung von spv oder? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=488933 genau geagt geht es um den hier!
> den wollt ich nur nich posten bis ich den besitzer nicht kontaktiert hab^^
> ist das jetzt quasi mit spv? hab selbst noch nen swinger mit spv, das geht garnicht, die spv gabel hat sich soeben verabschiedet^^
> gruß Antilles



Nein, Intrinsic ist nicht SPV. 
Der verlinkte ist mit der großen Luftkammer und sollte passen.


----------



## Antilles (22. März 2012)

hat sich erledigt... schon weg, nach nichtmal 1 tag...


----------



## 4Stroke (27. März 2012)

Hat mal jemand den Rock Shox Vivid Air im Torque getestet im Vergleich zum Evolver?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (28. März 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand den Rock Shox Vivid Air im Torque getestet im Vergleich zum Evolver?


 
Ich hatte den Monarchen im Torque ES, dann den Evolver ISX-6 im gleichen Rahmen und nun den Vivid Air im 2011er Torque.

Was der ISX-6 besser war als der Monarch ist nun der Vivid Air besser als der ISX-6.
Ich hatte nie einen FOX DHX Air und auch keinen Cane Creek DB Air, aber so nah an die lineare Federkennlinie einer Stahlfeder hatte es bisher noch kein Luftdämpfer geschafft. Das super geschmeidige Ansprechverhalten kommt auch noch hinzu. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Druck- und Zugstufe sind ausreichend und wirksam.


----------



## 4Stroke (29. März 2012)

Das mit dem Vivid Air klingt gut .


----------



## Eisbein (30. April 2012)

Im zuge der Lenkwinkelabflachung vom tork ES bin ich am überlegen es vll. mal mit einem 216/63 dämpfer zu versuchen. Würde mir in etwa 8mm weniger Federweg beschehren, aber das wäre nicht das problem.

Eher ist da die frage, passt das mit dem Hinterrad und dem Sattelrohr?

Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch überlegt hab, müsste das ganze ähnlich weit einfedern wie die 222/70 Variante...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2012)

Kann man ja ganz einfach ausrechnen... wenn man jeweils von der Gesamtlänge der beiden Dämpfer den maximalen Hub abzieht, kommt man auf 153 bzw. 152mm, also quasi auf den gleichen Wert => sollte ohne Probleme passen! 

Kannst mal berichten, wie sich die Sache dann fährt, würde mich interessieren. Allerdings habe ich so meine Bedenken, was die Tretlagerhöhe angeht... die sollte ja bei der Sache auch ein Stück geringer werden - und ich muss sagen, dass mir die mit 180er Gabel schon echt nicht zu hoch ist...!


----------



## Eisbein (1. Mai 2012)

jau, ein kollege von mir, leiht mir kurz seinen 216er Monarch Plus, wenn der dann mal wieder da ist!


Ich werde berichten!


----------



## aibeekey (1. Mai 2012)

ich schreibs mal hier mit rein:

nachdem ich letzten herbst von canyon einen torque es rahmen in M als ersatz für einen gerissenen torque fr bekommen habe, wollt ich selbigen nun mal aufbauen.
(teile wurden zwischenzeitlich in ein freeride hardtail verwurstet, außerdem is hier laaaang snowboardsaison - deswegen hab ichs erst jetzt gemerkt  )

die wippe selbst mit ihrer "quadratischen" form, durch die die schraube geht, schleift zwangsläufig am dämpfer, bzw ich bekomme den dämpfer nicht mal so in die position geschoben, dass die schreibe durchpassen würde 

ist ein isx6 intrinsic, 222/70... dachte die dinger wurden so verkauft?!

bin ich zu blöd?

oder hab ich eventuell irgendein vorserien rad mit anderer aufnahme bekommen, das eben grad noch so rumlag?


EDIT:
jajajajaja... scheint wohl so zu sein: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=473687

na dann besorg ich mir mal ne feile... -.-


----------



## Jogi (3. Mai 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> ich schreibs mal hier mit rein:
> 
> nachdem ich letzten herbst von canyon einen torque es rahmen in M als ersatz für einen gerissenen torque fr bekommen habe, wollt ich selbigen nun mal aufbauen.
> (teile wurden zwischenzeitlich in ein freeride hardtail verwurstet, außerdem is hier laaaang snowboardsaison - deswegen hab ichs erst jetzt gemerkt  )
> ...



Das ist ganz normal beim ES mit dem Evolver. Du musst die störenden Ecken mit ner Feile entfernen, das dreht sich lediglich um nen knappen mm


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Mai 2012)

Das mit der Schwinge am Torque ES kann ich bestätigen. Ich habs selbst so umgebaut. Wenn du mehr wissen wilslt schreib mir eine PN ich schick dir eine Antwort mit Bildern. 

Aber *ACHTUNG* bei einem Evolver stößt der E-Type Adapter wo der Umwerfer drann ist gegen die ISCG05 KeFü aufnahme sofern montiert. Die Folge ist, dass dir der geschraubte E-Type Adapter ausreißt.


----------



## Antilles (14. Mai 2012)

oh muss ich jetzt wohl auch machen... (wippe anschleifen) und dann kann nächste woche mein evolver ins bike^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (14. Mai 2012)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Das mit der Schwinge am Torque ES kann ich bestätigen. Ich habs selbst so umgebaut. Wenn du mehr wissen wilslt schreib mir eine PN ich schick dir eine Antwort mit Bildern.
> 
> Aber *ACHTUNG* bei einem Evolver stößt der E-Type Adapter wo der Umwerfer drann ist gegen die ISCG05 KeFü aufnahme sofern montiert. Die Folge ist, dass dir der geschraubte E-Type Adapter ausreißt.





genau das war auch der grund, warum ich im evolver thread gefragt hab, woran es liegen könnte, dass mein dämpfer nach halbem federweg blockt ...

"da stößt doch nirgends was an... hmmm... schei*e, der dämpfer is hin"

bis ich dann doch nochmal ordentlich geschaut hab  

hab gott sei dank nur leicht bei leerem dämpfer auf den sattel gedrückt, alles heil geblieben. und dann schnellstens den adapter demontiert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Zu dem Thema hab ich im Torque Thread (eine alte Ausgabe davon, glaube ich) ausführlich berichtet, inkl. Bilder


----------



## martin82 (16. Mai 2012)

Kann mir einer einen nicht integrierten Steuersatz fürs alte Tork 2009 empfehlen der ein bisschen Einbauhöhe hat? Es geht mal wieder um den Lenkwinkel....
@Eisbein: bin mal gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## kai1978 (29. Juni 2012)

Servus,

habe ein Torque ES 8.0 aus 2010 mit einem Monarch 4.2 high volume Dämpfer.Wollte jetzt auf Stahlfeder umsteigen...kann mir jemand Tipps und Empfehlungen für eine Stahlfeder geben?
Weiss auch garnicht welche passen!?...habe Rahmengröße "S"!

Grüßle

P.S: vielleicht will auch jemand Tauschen?!


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (30. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr den Vivid. Allerdings hat mein Rahmen M.


----------



## FredHead (12. August 2012)

Hi,

ich habe die Tage auch einen Canyon Torque ES 2009 Rahmen in M erstanden und bin dabei eine Vorauswahl an Parts zu treffen. Habe mir jetzt alle Threads zum Thema Dämpfer durchgelesen insbesonderen diesen hier und bin immernoch nicht wirklich schlauer was ich einbauen soll.
Es soll auf jeden Fall ein Luftdämpfer sein da ich das Bike hauptsächlich für Allmountain/Enduro nutze und eher selten in den Park fahren werde. Was hier so zu lesen war ist das die meisten auf den Evolver schwören der Roco Air aber auch geht. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe passen die 222/70 er alle problemlos in den rahmen. Was wäre denn Preis/Leistungs technisch die beste Lösung? Ich will keine 400 für nen Dämpfer ausgeben. Im Moment liegt mein Limit für den Dämpfer eigentlich bei 200.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (12. August 2012)

hab hier im outlet nen evolver für 150öcken geschossen!
sollte eigendlich in der preisklasse immer wieder welche geben
achso bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem ding!


----------



## 4Stroke (12. August 2012)

FredHead schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe die Tage auch einen Canyon Torque ES 2009 Rahmen in M erstanden und bin dabei eine Vorauswahl an Parts zu treffen. Habe mir jetzt alle Threads zum Thema DÃ¤mpfer durchgelesen insbesonderen diesen hier und bin immernoch nicht wirklich schlauer was ich einbauen soll.
> Es soll auf jeden Fall ein LuftdÃ¤mpfer sein da ich das Bike hauptsÃ¤chlich fÃ¼r Allmountain/Enduro nutze und eher selten in den Park fahren werde. Was hier so zu lesen war ist das die meisten auf den Evolver schwÃ¶ren der Roco Air aber auch geht. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe passen die 222/70 er alle problemlos in den rahmen. Was wÃ¤re denn Preis/Leistungs technisch die beste LÃ¶sung? Ich will keine 400â¬ fÃ¼r nen DÃ¤mpfer ausgeben. Im Moment liegt mein Limit fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer eigentlich bei 200â¬.



Bei deinem Budget wÃ¤re der Evolver eine MÃ¶glichkeit.
Ein ISX4 wÃ¼rde es auch tun. Der nÃ¤chste DÃ¤mpfer in meinem ES wird wenn aber ein Rock Shox Vivid Air mit entsprechendem Tune, sofern er in den Rahmen passt.


----------



## FredHead (13. August 2012)

Ja sehe ich auch so das immo der Evolver die einzige Möglichkeit ist. Hab gerade mal bei Canyon angerufen aber mehr als das der Dämpfer 222/63 sein muss konnte der Mitarbeiter am Telefon mir nicht sagen.

Oder ich greife doch direkt etwas tiefer in die Tasche und schraube nen DHX Air rein. Der sollte ja auch passen den gibst ja sogar in 222/63. Oder gibts bei dem wieder Probleme mit dem Piggypack?


----------



## anulu (13. August 2012)

Es muss kein Dämpfer mit 222/63 sein. Hier fahren einige (inklusive mir) einen Dämpfer in 222/70 und das funktioniert ohne Probleme!
Bin ihn zwar nich gefahren, da aber viele auf den Evolver schwören würde ich dir den empfehlen.

Der DHX Air war in dem Rahmen glaub ich nich so der Bringer... mit modifizierter Luftkammer ging er besser. Weiß es aber nicht mehr mit Sicherheit.
Bevor ich mir den DHX Air einbaue würde ich lieber zum Vivid Air greifen.


----------



## kai1978 (13. August 2012)

Hey Leute,

habe auch den Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 high volume in meinem Torque ES 8.0 / Rahmengröße "S".
Wollte gerne auf Fox Stahlfeder DHX in 4.0 oder 5.0 Umsteigen...die Einbaulänge von 222mm muss passen, das ist klar. Aber wie ist das mit dem Hub? Habe am Monarch 67mm gemessen...gibt es den 4.0 und 5.0 auch mit 67mm Hub?

Grüßle


----------



## FredHead (13. August 2012)

70 mm Hub sollen wohl auch gehen was ich hier so gelesen habe. Dann haste sogar 170 mm Federweg am Hinterbau.


----------



## kai1978 (13. August 2012)

FredHead schrieb:


> 70 mm Hub sollen wohl auch gehen was ich hier so gelesen habe. Dann haste sogar 170 mm Federweg am Hinterbau.


 


Danke Fred ))))))))


----------



## 4Stroke (13. August 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe auch den Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 high volume in meinem Torque ES 8.0 / Rahmengröße "S".
> Wollte gerne auf Fox Stahlfeder DHX in 4.0 oder 5.0 Umsteigen...die Einbaulänge von 222mm muss passen, das ist klar. Aber wie ist das mit dem Hub? Habe am Monarch 67mm gemessen...gibt es den 4.0 und 5.0 auch mit 67mm Hub?
> ...



Der DHX Coil machts nicht besser. 
Der DHX passt nicht zu dem Rahmen.
Nimm einen Vivid mit entsprechendem Tune.


----------



## liltrialer (14. August 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/28159-canyon-torque-es-9-0


----------



## 4Stroke (15. August 2012)

liltrialer schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/28159-canyon-torque-es-9-0



viel zu teuer, 550â¬
soviel hab ich nichtmal vor 2 Jahren bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (19. August 2012)

Gibt es für das Torque ES ein Angleset/ Steuersatz mit dem man den Lenkwinkel abflachen kann? 
Welchen Tune muss der Dämpfer (unten) haben, das Torque lenkt den dämpfer doch progressiv an oder?!
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=120206144333&pnr=21267
Wiege nackig 72 - 76,7kg mit Protektoren und mit Trinkrucksack dann ca. 79,5 kg 
welche Federhärte benötige ich? , wenn ich mit möglichst wenigs Sag fahren will (20-25%). 70mm Hub; 
Habt ihr einen Rechner der funktioniert?


----------



## anulu (19. August 2012)

Der richtige Tune für Torque is laut diverser Erfahrungen der "Mid" Tune (B-Tune).
Federhärte: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Angle-Set kein Plan... hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt aber glaube bis dato gab es nichts mit Vollintegriert unten?! Kann sich mittlerweile aber auch geändert haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Der richtige Tune für Torque is laut diverser Erfahrungen der "Mid" Tune (B-Tune).
> Federhärte: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


Tune Mid kann ich bestätigen und der Rechner von TF passt i. d. R. recht gut.

Works Components hat aktuell einen Steuersatz für ZS44 oben / IS52 unten in der Mache. Der hätte allerdings die Nachteile, dass man oben wie unten auf eine externe Lagerschale gehen müsste, um mit dem tapered Schaft Platz für die Winkeländerung zu schaffen. Bei Verwendung eines 1 1/8 Schafts müsste es vermutlich auhc mit weniger Bauhöhe gehen, aber auf die Frage danach hat der Herr, der mir diese Info gemailt hatte, leider nicht mehr geantwortet...


----------



## anulu (19. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Works Components hat aktuell einen Steuersatz für ZS44 oben / IS52 unten in der Mache. Der hätte allerdings die Nachteile, dass man oben wie unten auf eine externe Lagerschale gehen müsste, um mit dem tapered Schaft Platz für die Winkeländerung zu schaffen. Bei Verwendung eines 1 1/8 Schafts müsste es vermutlich auhc mit weniger Bauhöhe gehen, aber auf die Frage danach hat der Herr, der mir diese Info gemailt hatte, leider nicht mehr geantwortet...



Wenn der in einem bezahlbaren Bereich wirklich noch kommen sollte wäre das echt genial. Dass die Front dadurch höher kommen könnte durch die externe Lagerschale wäre allerdings doof... habe jetz schon keine Spacer mehr drunter.


----------



## FeliXtreme (19. August 2012)

Danke für die Infos  Bei dem Federhärterechner kommt in allen vier Spalten "NaN" heraus, was bedeutet das?


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Wenn der in einem bezahlbaren Bereich wirklich noch kommen sollte wÃ¤re das echt genial. Dass die Front dadurch hÃ¶her kommen kÃ¶nnte durch die externe Lagerschale wÃ¤re allerdings doof... habe jetz schon keine Spacer mehr drunter.


Ja, meine Meinung. Finde das Steuerrohr mit 140mm eh schon arg lang. Das ist der einzige Punkt, der mich am FRX Rahmen in L nervt - SR nur 5mm kÃ¼rzer  Unterm Strich kommt es dann fast aufs Gleiche raus, ob man eine 180er Gabel mit Standard-Steuersatz fÃ¤hrt oder eine 160er mit Winkelsteuersatz...
Bezahlbar sollten die eigentlich sein, die Teile liegen alle um die 80â¬.




FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Bei dem FederhÃ¤rterechner kommt in allen vier Spalten "NaN" heraus, was bedeutet das?


Dass du nicht plausible Werte eingegeben hast...? Du must Hub/Federweg in Inch umrechnen!


----------



## anulu (19. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, meine Meinung. Finde das Steuerrohr mit 140mm eh schon arg lang. Das ist der einzige Punkt, der mich am FRX Rahmen in L nervt - SR nur 5mm kürzer  Unterm Strich kommt es dann fast aufs Gleiche raus, ob man eine 180er Gabel mit Standard-Steuersatz fährt oder eine 160er mit Winkelsteuersatz...
> Bezahlbar sollten die eigentlich sein, die Teile liegen alle um die 80.



Joa aber ne 180er Gabel mit Winkelsteuersatz is ja wieder was anderes  Jab habs auf de Homepage gesehen, dass die rel. preiswert sind. 

Whot?! Echt immernoch so lang? Hab bisher nur den S-Rahmen gesehen un da kommts mir, is ja klar, um einiges kürzer vor als bei mir.


----------



## FeliXtreme (19. August 2012)

Ohne Kommazahlen funktioniert es 
für mich sind doch nur die zwei rechten Wert interessant?Was sagen die Kurzbezeichnungen aus?

                             ...............................CCDB/5th(CVT)/Man(SPV).........................                               Fox/RS/Maz (shims)
 77kg:293, 327,........................        320,................................................. 354                      <= Edit: Funktioniert mit Punkt statt Komma


----------



## Antilles (19. August 2012)

ich weiss nicht wie das bei hier dem programm ist, aber ich kenne es von der uni her so, dass amerikanische programme statt dem komma einen punkt sehen wollen. komma kennen die wohl nicht:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Joa aber ne 180er Gabel mit Winkelsteuersatz is ja wieder was anderes  Jab habs auf de Homepage gesehen, dass die rel. preiswert sind.
> 
> Whot?! Echt immernoch so lang? Hab bisher nur den S-Rahmen gesehen un da kommts mir, is ja klar, um einiges kürzer vor als bei mir.


Ja, aber bei 180 + Winkelsteuersatz mit externer Schale kommt die Front ja NOCH mehr hoch  das würde ich echt nicht wollen...

Ja, beim S ist es schön kurz (110mm), wäre mir fast schon wieder zu kurz. Das M hat 125mm, das fänd ich ok. Das L hat 135 :-/




FeliXtreme schrieb:


> für mich sind doch nur die zwei rechten Wert interessant?


Nope, nur der ganz rechte! Der ist für Dämpfer mit Shim-basierender Dämpfung gerechnet.




Antilles schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wie das bei hier dem programm ist, aber ich kenne es von der uni her so, dass amerikanische programme statt dem komma einen punkt sehen wollen. komma kennen die wohl nicht:-D


Exakt!  Die Amis haben eben einen Dezimal-Punkt statt einem -Komma. Deshalb z. B. ja auch "one point five" für 1,5".


----------



## anulu (20. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei 180 + Winkelsteuersatz mit externer Schakte kommt die Front ja NOCH mehr hoch  das würde ich echt nicht wollen...



Jab das stimmt... deshalb hoffen, dass man bei 1 1/8" auch ne dünnere Schale oda sowas fahrn könnte...... aber keine Ahnung wird wohl eh nich passiern^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Jab das stimmt... deshalb hoffen, dass man bei 1 1/8" auch ne dünnere Schale oda sowas fahrn könnte...... aber keine Ahnung wird wohl eh nich passiern^^


Vom Platz muss es ja reichen! Aber mir im Prinzip eh Wayne, flacher als 64° werd ich nicht brauchen


----------



## anulu (20. August 2012)

so 65° würden mir im ES auch locker reichen^^ ich muss doch mal mehr sparen 

Mal schauen wann/was Works Components dann da rausbringt. Wann es ungefähr erscheinen wird habense dir wahrscheinlich noch nich sagen können.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

Ja, 65° reichen voll. Ich werds ja auch auf Touren durchweg auf 185/65 fahren.

Nö, er hatte nur geschrieben, dass sie da aktuell einen Prototypen haben. Auf meine Frage nach Details (darunter ein paar der Sachen, die wir hier geschrieben haben) kam leider keine Antwort...


----------



## kai1978 (21. August 2012)

Hey,

habe an meinem Torque ES (Größe "S") nun einen Stahlfederdämpfer FOX Van R mit 70mm Hub...kann mir jemand eine passende Stahlfederstärke empfehlen? Habe eine 450-er und die ist definitiv zu hart...mit Gepäck wiege ich ca. 78 kg...hat jemand Erfahrung? Laut Federkalkulator wäre eine 350-er okay...was meint ihr?

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (21. August 2012)

Also ich hab mit 77kg eine 350er errechnet 
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx Punkt statt Komma benutzen


----------



## martin82 (29. August 2012)

möchte hier noch vom Swinger Expert Air berichten, den ich jetzt doch schon ne ganze Weile in meinem Torque ES von 2009 habe.

Von aussen: 
Ungleich der Abbildung ist am Dämpferkopf ein typischer Manitou-Lockout Hebel in Rot vorhanden. 
Das Luftventil ragt über die Seitenabmessung des Dämpfers hinaus, (könnte bei Stürzen ein bisschen unpraktisch sein). 
Alle Einstellknöpfe (LS Comp. HS Comp. Zugstufe, Lockout, Piggy-Volumen) sind gut zu erreichen und auch wären der Fahrt einstellbar

Einbau:
Problemlos, muss nix gefeilt oder sonst was manipuliert werden.

beim Fahren:
Angenem aufgefallen ist sofort der grosse Zugstufenbereich. Bei den vorherigen Dämpfern (Monarch und DHX) war die Zugstufe immer zu langsam. Vor allem bei Treppen oder anderen schnellen Schlägen ist der Hinterbau hart geworden.
Verstellung der LS Zugstufe merkt man subjektiv deutlich (v.a. weniger SAG, etwas progressiver)
Die HS hatte ich bisher nur ganz offen.
Auch die Verstellung des Piggyback Reservoirs merkt man (ebenfalls weniger SAG, deutlich progressiver)

Sehr angenehm finde ich den Lockout. Das Tork neigt starkt dazu im Uphill durchzuhängen. Man sitzt im SAG und tritt nach vorne. Besonders wenn man eine lange Gabel hat.
Im Gelände gibt der Lockout gibt bei Schlägen auch Federweg frei. 
Sehr angenehm wäre eine Lenkerfernbedienung. Um bei technischen Uphill Passagen doch wechseln zu können. Ausserdem würde man den Lockout wohl weniger versehentlich einstellen. Lockout 

Federwegsausnutzung: Nachdem ich den Piggyback-Druck deutlich reduziert habe (weiss nicht genau wieviel aktuell) wird der Federweg einigermassen gut genutzt. Die letzten 5-7mm allerdings noch nie. Härtere Drops waren aber auch nicht dabei. Leider hab ich keine Angaben zum Minimaldruck im Piggy gefunden.

Insgesamt find ich den Dämpfer super, vor allem wegen der guten Uphill und Downhill Performance. Er wird warscheinlich noch gehubert (hatte ich vorher auch schon immer) und falls ich mal ne fernbedienung finde kommt die auch dran.


----------



## aibeekey (30. August 2012)

martin82 schrieb:


> Verstellung der LS Zugstufe merkt man subjektiv deutlich (v.a. weniger SAG, etwas progressiver)
> Die HS hatte ich bisher nur ganz offen.
> Auch die Verstellung des Piggyback Reservoirs merkt man (ebenfalls weniger SAG, deutlich progressiver)



das ist technisch nicht möglich.

druck und zugstufe (sofern nicht komplett blockierbar) ändern rein gar nichts am sag. nur an der geschwindigkeit in der man selbigen erreicht, wenn man drauf sitzt.

die ls und hs druckstufe kann sich daher nicht positiv auf das bekannte einsacken auswirken.

ähnlich siehts mit dem piggy druck aus. der ändert (bei den intrinsic modellen) nur auf dem letzten drittel die kennlinie. und so tief solltest du eigentlich nicht im sag sitzen 

nur der vollständigkeit halber


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> das ist technisch nicht möglich.
> 
> druck und zugstufe (sofern nicht komplett blockierbar) ändern rein gar nichts am sag. nur an der geschwindigkeit in der man selbigen erreicht, wenn man drauf sitzt.
> 
> ...


Kann ich von meinen Erfahrungen mit dem ISX-6 nur bestätigen


----------



## FeliXtreme (11. September 2012)

Welche Buchsen und welche Distanzhülsen braucht man für diesen Dämpfer ( http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=21267 ) beim ES? Bolzendurchmesser beim ES sind ja 8mm.


----------



## 4Stroke (11. September 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Welche Buchsen und welche Distanzhülsen braucht man für diesen Dämpfer ( http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=21267 ) beim ES? Bolzendurchmesser beim ES sind ja 8mm.



nimm doch die alten vom Monarch


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2012)

canyon.com | Technischer Support schrieb:
			
		

> Alle voll gefederten Canyon Bikes haben eine Dämpfer Einbaubreite von 22,2mm an Rahmen und Wippe (Rocker Arm)
> 
> *außer:*
> 
> ...


----------



## FeliXtreme (12. September 2012)

Ich kann damit irgendwie nichts anfangen. 
Ich habe nachgemessen: 
Die Distanzbuchsen sind jeweils 5 mm breit, der Dämpfer selbst ist 12 mm breit, insgesamt also 22mm.
Ist der Rock Shox Kage RC auch 12 breit?, damit ich weiß welche Buchse ich nehmen muss.
Die alten Gleitlager vom Evolver sind etwas ausgeschlagen.

Welche Buchse von hier brauche ich? 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...&curcd=1&cid=120911053500&katid=260&PNR=21267

Welches Gleitlager brauche ich? 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...&curcd=1&cid=120911053500&katid=350&PNR=21267

Wäre toll Jungs wenn ihr mal kurz schauen könntet. Danke!


----------



## schappi (12. September 2012)

wenn du alles neu machst, dann nimm Huber Bushings.
Dazu gibt es hier einen eigenen Thread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=591939


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Ich kann damit irgendwie nichts anfangen.


Du brauchst diese Buchsen:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...TM1MDAma2F0aWQ9MjYwJlBOUj0yMTI2Nw==&pnr=17922
in 22,2mm. Gleitlager brauchst du bei einem neuen Dämpfer keine, die sind da ja schon drin.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich die Huber Buschings nehmen, dort ist einfach nur wichtig, dass das Dämpferauge 1/2" bwe. 12,7mm hat und eben das obige Maß der Buchen von 22,2mm und 8mm Bolzendurchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2012)

Hab grade den Monarch plus in den Maßen !! 216x63 verbaut.

Testrunde gibt es nachher. Bin mal gespannt ob man vom tieferen tretlager und dem flacheren lenkwinkel was merkt.


----------



## Christian_85 (22. September 2012)

Das wuerde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2012)

großer unterschied vom ansprechen. Bei gleichem sag und ähnlicher federwegsausnutzung hab mich mit dem Monarch Plus viel weniger vom untergrund gespürt. Keines falls aber so, das er bei jeglicher kleinigkeit 80% vom federweg nutzt. Hatte mit ein paar kleinen bunnyhops und wurzeln vll. 60-70% ausgenutzt bei 25-30% sag.

Flacherer Lenkwinkel, ja! aber merkt man eher optisch, wenn man beim trackstand auf die gabel runterschaut. Was ich merke ist das tiefere tretlager.

Alles in allem: Wenn ich zufällig mal kohle übrig hab, werd ich mir ein 216er monarch plus besorgen. 
Da ich hauptsächlich technisch fahre, ists mir relativ egal ob ich jetzt 160mm oder nur 153mm federweg hab.


----------



## Jogi (22. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> [...]Alles in allem: Wenn ich zufällig mal kohle übrig hab, werd ich mir ein 216er monarch plus besorgen.
> Da ich hauptsächlich technisch fahre, ists mir relativ egal ob ich jetzt 160mm oder nur 153mm federweg hab.



Du wirst aber weiterhin 160 mm Federweg haben, da der serienmäßige monarch ja auch nur 63mm Hub hat. Mit einem 70mm Dämpfer hättest du ca. 173mm Federweg.


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2012)

nö, falsch! der Standart monarch hat 66mm hub!


----------



## 4Stroke (23. September 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> nö, falsch! der Standart monarch hat 66mm hub!



mein original verbauter Monarch hatte 63mm


----------



## Jogi (23. September 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> mein original verbauter Monarch hatte 63mm



Dito


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2012)

oh, hört hört. Ich dachte bislang immer, dass es 66mm wären.

Ja dann


----------



## FeliXtreme (22. November 2012)

Hi, also ich habe jetzt den Rock shock Kage RC Mid ( http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=120206144333&pnr=21267 ) mit einer 350er Feder eingebaut. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Feder bei ordentlich Vorspannung und 75 kg mit Klamotten zu weich ist, da es ca 40 % sag sind und der Dämpfer bei 30 cm Hopsern am Limit ist.
Genügt eine 400 oder gleich eine 450er? (Laut Rechner: 350er)
Weiterhin habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Dämpfer zu langsam ausfedert ( hab den "Hasen" voll aufgedreht. Die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ist mit der vorletzten Einstellung vergleichbar [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IEbXVZJmr4"]Setting up the preload and rebound on the Rockshox Kage - YouTube[/nomedia] ) 
Frage, wenn ich jetzt ne 400er fahre, federt der Mid Dämpfer trotzdem nicht schneller aus oder?! 
Ist High dann der Dämpfer der, der schneller ausfedert? Überschneidet sich die Zugstufe von Mid u. High? 

Ansonsten bin ich schon sehr zufrieden. Das bike hat vorallem im dh wesentlich weniger Rollwiederstand und geht mehr ab, wippt nicht sackt nicht durch...ist eben stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Hi, also ich habe jeden den Rock shock Kage RC Mid (...) mit einer 350er Feder eingebaut.
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Feder bei ordentlich Vorspannung und 75 kg mit Klamotten zu weich ist, da es ca 40 % sag sind und der Dämpfer bei 30 cm Hopsern am Limit ist.


Komisch, ich wiege kaum weniger als du (knapp unter 70 ohne alles) und bei mir passte die 300er Feder im Vivid perfekt...!




FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Weiterhin habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Dämpfer zu langsam ausfedert ( hab den "Hasen" voll aufgedreht. ...)
> Frage, wenn ich jetzt ne 400er fahre, federt der Mid Dämpfer trotzdem nicht schneller aus oder?!


Doch, mit einer härteren Feder wird auch die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit höher, die Rückstellkraft der Feder ist ja auch dementsprechend größer.




FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Ist High dann der Dämpfer der, der schneller ausfedert? Überschneidet sich die Zugstufe von Mid u. High?


So wie ich das verstehe, ist High stärker gedämpft, würde also sowohl langsamer ein- als auch ausfedern.


Übrigens @ all: ich habe noch einen Manitou Evolver ISX-6 in 222mm hier liegen, den ich nun nicht mehr brauche. Ca. 1 Jahr gefahren, Zustand 1a, inkl. 22,2x8mm Buchsen fürs Torque, die bis zum Ausbau bei mir spielfrei waren. Wechselt für 200 den Besitzer, wer Interesse hat => PN


----------



## FeliXtreme (22. November 2012)

@_smu_bob: hm komisch, ich mess mal mit nem Zollstock nach, war nur ein SchÃ¤tzwert in Anbetracht, dass 30% von 7cm Hub = 2,1cm sind.

Mit Montur, Trinkrucksack sind es dann 78-79 kg. Eine 400er wÃ¤re mir dann schon lieber. 
Bei kleinen SprÃ¼ngen war das Negativ Elastomer sofort am Anschlag. Das wÃ¤ren schon ca 80%, wie weit das komprimiert wurde weiÃ ich nicht. 
Die Frage ist, ob die rÃ¼ckstellende Kraft einer 400er so groÃ wÃ¤re, dass er etwas poppig ist, eben so wie die letzte Einstellung wie im Video (letzter Post). Deswegen auch die Frage, ob sich die Reboundbereiche von Mid u. Low Ã¼berschneiden.
Mich wÃ¼rde mal ein Low mit einer 400 interessieren.

EDIT: Habe nochmals die Feder weiter vorgesapnnt, damit verringert sich natÃ¼rlich auch der Sag. Die Zugstufe ist geringfÃ¼gig schneller geworden. Nur am Schluss vom Ausfedern hÃ¶rt/ fÃ¼hlt man jetzt einen harten Anschlag, ist das normal, vorher war es mir noch nicht aufgefallen...
Gibt es dazu EinschÃ¤tzungen, ob normal/ schlecht?

@ All: Ich habe auch einen ISX6 Evolver 222mm abzugeben. Dieser wurde getunded und federt ein wenig schneller aus. Bei einem Service wurden alle Dichtungen und das Negativ-Elastomer gewechselt. 220 â¬ ist mein Angebot. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Torque2009 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo. Ich bin gerade dabei mir nen anderen Dämpfer für mein 2009er Torque (M) zu suchen. (Mit Stahlfeder)

Leider kenn ich nicht wirklich mit den Dämpfern aus. Habe mir aber mal im Bikemarkt welche rausgesucht die preislich in Frage kommen würden:

Fox Vanilla RC
Fox DHX 5
Fox Van R
Manitou Swinger 4
Marzocchi Coil R
Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Rock Shox Vivid R2

Welche von diesen könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## schappi (28. Dezember 2012)

Weist du denn schon welche Federhärte du brauchst?
Das ist beim Stahlferderdämpfer entscheidend, da für dein Gewicht die passende Feder eingebaut werden muß


----------



## Torque2009 (28. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch erstmal zweitrangig da ich mir doch die richtige Feder einbauen kann?!
Von daher kann man sich ja erstmal den "besten" der genannten raussuchen?
Oder ist da nen Denkfehler?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn's etwas spät kommt:

DHX: finde ich persönlich im Torque nicht so gut, weil etwas undefiniert. Muss man ggf. mit etwas härterer Feder fahren, um das auszugleichen.
Swinger: funktioniert ganz ok, wippt aber ziemlich (wäre mir für Tour-Einsatz zu "schwabbelig")
Zocchi: würde ich nur die Version nehmen, bei der man die Druckstufe blockieren kann, der wippt auch recht stark.
Vivid: funktioniert top im Torque, bin ich 1,5 Jahre gefahren, allerdings einen R2C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (17. Januar 2013)

servus! hab mein torque (09er ES) auf vivid r2c (m/m) umgerüstet. jetzt die Frage: gibt's ne Möglichkeit, den Dämpfer mit dem piggy nach oben einzubauen? m.e. kollidiert die wippe mit dem federteller... ich hatte die Überlegung, mir nen höheren oder teilweise ausgesparten federteller fräsen zu lassen. von der Wippe will ich nix wegnehmen. jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

Also vom Piggy her passte bei Rahmengröße M, das hatte ich mal ohne Feder getestet (siehe Anhang), dann aber auch festgestellt, dass der Federteller kollidiert.  Selbst wenn man die Gewindelänge versuchen würde möglichst in "Gegenrichtung" auszunutzen und z. B. den Federteller mit selbstgefrästen Spacern nach oben verschieben würde, denke ich, dass das nicht ausreicht. Schau dir das Ganze hier mal an, da wirst du feststellen, dass bei der recht kurzen Ti-Feder etwa 1cm Luft am Gewinde ist. Wenn du dir dann anschaust, wie weit der Federteller auf der anderen Seite vom Dämpferauge weg ist und wie viel er auf der anderen Seite weg sein müsste, wirst du sehen, dass das auf keinen Fall ausreichen würde...


----------



## Que.Xx (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mir die Seiten mal so durchgelesen habe, überlege ich glatt den rt3 gegen den evolver auszutauschen. Denn mit dem RT3 habe ich folgende Probleme: 

-bei niedrigem und hohem Sag unruhigen bzw. verhärteten hinterbau
- Zugstufe ist extrem langsam (könnte obiges Problem sein?)
- Er wirkt im insgesamten einfach sehr sehr träge

Ich weiß nicht ob jmd mit dem RT3 am es09 Erfahrung hat, aber ggf. ist bei mir auch einfach was defekt? 

Jedenfalls habe ich mit meinem TransAm 150mm HT reichlich mehr Traktion und Laufruhe sowie Sicherheit... Könnte mir einer weiterhelfen? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## PioneerPixel (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe an meiner 2009er Torque ES auch den Monach gegen den Evolver getauscht. Wie du dazu vorgehen musst kann ich dir gerne mit Bildern beschreibe. Melde dich einfach per PN bei mir - ich antworte dir dann. Zum Setup am RT3 kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## kurt42 (1. August 2013)

hallo leute,

ich bin mir in sachen dämpfer momentan auch sehr unschlüssig und bräuchte bitte einen rat...
habe ein torque es 2009, größe M mit monarch 4.2 hv

nachdem  ichs auf meiner heimrunde mal etwas laufen gelassen habe stellte ich  fest dass der dämpfer ab und zu durchschlägt. und das bei SAG von knapp  20%...wenn ich mehr druck drauf gebe wird es hinten zu hart und unruhig 
da stimmt doch was nicht oder? bringt ein service diesbezüglich änderung?
bin auf etwas robustes,dauerhaft, vernünftig funktionierendes mit gutem preis/leistungs-verhältnis aus aus 

muss  dazu sagen dass ich gerade mal ca 66 kg wiege und echt nicht soo krass  fahr...bin das bisher alles mit hardtail gefahren...ich dachte bei 160  mm federweg hab ich noch etwas reserven und kann auch mal so wie ich  gern wöllte...bei nem 50 cm(oder so) wurzelabsatz ohne verblockte landung etc sollte doch da nix durchschlagen oder?

nun überlege ich unter anderem den dämpfer auszutauschen...
ich hatte aus dem thread hier herausgelesen dass der rs vivid air sowie evolver bzw. swinger eine gute wahl sein sollen...seht ihr das auch so?
*kann mir jemand sicher sagen ob  der aktuelle rs vivid air(222x70) in mein torque es 2009 größe M passt? auch von den buchsen her?*Des weiteren stellt sich mir die frage, wenn rs vivid air, dann mid oder low comp.? laut dem chart von rs wäre es ca die grenze zwischen low und mid....
*oder ist es evtl besser sich den evolver bzw swinger zuzulegen?

*sorry für den vielen text, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen, danke für eure zeit

kurt


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. August 2013)

Hi Kurt, 

zum rs vivid air kann ich leider nichts sagen. 

Das dir dein Monarch durchschlägt kann schon gut sein. Der Dämpfer ist nicht besonders endprogressiv. Also bei einem 1M Flat Drop darf das schon passieren. 

Es kann aber auch sein das der Dämpfer einen Service nötig hat. Hatte er denn schon einmal einen ? Der Service an diesem Dämpfer geht auch gut selbst von der Hand. 

Es ist möglich das Luft in der Dämpfung ist oder das die IFP Negativkammer zu wenig Luft aufweist und der Dämpfer daher noch weniger Progressiv ist. 

Ich bin mit dem Evolver sehr zufrieden den habe ich noch nie zum Durchschlag gebracht. Der SAG stimmt dabei auch. Man kann diesen recht endprogessiv einstellen.


----------



## kurt42 (1. August 2013)

danke für die antwort!

bin mir halt unschlüssig ob es sich lohnt kohle in den monarch zu stecken um nachher evtl festzustellen dass der dämfer nicht zu meinen ansprüchen passt...hab auch keinerlei erfahrungswerte mit dämpfern...

falls es ein neuer wird würde mich gerade der unterschied zwischen vivid air und evolver interessieren. der vivid air ist ja ziemlich hoch gelobt und ist als 2013er für (nur) 70 euro (oder so) mehr als der evolver zu haben...

gruß


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. August 2013)

Besser wird es sicher mit dem Vivid oder Evolver aber auch 2 oder 3 mal so teuer wie der Service für den Monarch. Da musst du wissen was es dir wert ist. Wenn du aggressiver fahren willst und auch mal im Bikepark dann kann das durchaus sinn machen.


----------



## kurt42 (2. August 2013)

...


----------



## kurt42 (2. August 2013)

das ist mir schon klar...mir geht es wie schon gesagt darum ob der vivid air passt!!
kann mir das jemand sagen bzw hat erfahrungswerte diesbezüglich? 
ich würde mich ungern zwischen optionen entscheiden von denen ich nix genaues weiss...

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (2. August 2013)

Zum Vivid kann ich wie gesagt nichts sagen aber auch der Evolver passt nicht ohne das du an der Schwinge etwas abpfeilen musst. Ist aber Seitens Canyon damals freigegeben worden das zu bearbeiten. Infos dazu gerne per PN. 
Außerdem kolliediert ggf. bei mehr Federweg der ISCG Adapter mit dem Rahmen wenn der volle federweg genutzt wird. Auch dazu gerne per PN mehr.


----------



## SteveOh (4. November 2013)

kurt42 schrieb:


> *kann mir jemand sicher sagen ob  der aktuelle rs vivid air(222x70) in mein torque es 2009 größe M passt? auch von den buchsen her?*
> 
> kurt



Hat mittlerweile mal irgendjemand einen Vivid Air im alten Torque getestet? Sollte in der High.Tune Variante eigentlich der Dämpfer schlechthin für den Rahmen sein.. wenn er reinpasst!?
Gruß


----------



## Pitchshifter (15. Mai 2014)

WIEDERBELEBUNG:

Mich würde es auch interessieren, ob jemand mit dem VIVID AIR und einem Torque ES 2008/2009 Größe M unterwegs ist !?

Achtung ab 2010 gab es einen modifizierten Rahmen!


----------



## Que.Xx (15. Mai 2014)

mich würde es auch interessieren . Vivid coil Erfahrungen würde ich auch begrüßen.


----------

